# Gnome/Gtk upgrade



## SPlissken (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello all 

I m a bit confused about how to upgrade gtk

In /usr/ports/UPDATING it says

```
pkg_deinstall -fO gtkmm-2.12\*
```

but all i have is

```
[splissken@SPFreeBSD /usr/ports/x11-toolkits]$ ls -ald gtkm*
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 22 mai 20:03 gtkmathview
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 22 mai 20:03 gtkmm12
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 22 mai 20:03 gtkmm20
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 22 mai 20:03 gtkmm20-reference
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512  3 jul 12:26 gtkmm24
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 22 mai 20:03 gtkmm24-reference
```

What should i do ?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

Try `# pkg_version -vI | grep gtkmm`

The port's name and the actual installed package name might not coincide.


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try `# pkg_version -vI | grep gtkmm`
> 
> The port's name and the actual installed package name might not coincide.



Well it give me nothing

but i have this

```
SPFreeBSD# pkg_version -v | grep gtk
gtk-1.2.10_22                       =   up-to-date with port
gtk-2.20.1_2                        =   up-to-date with port
gtk-engines2-2.20.1_1               =   up-to-date with port
gtk-theme-switch-1.0.1_6            =   up-to-date with port
gtk-theme-switch-2.0.0.r2_4         =   up-to-date with port
gtkchtheme-0.3.1_9                  =   up-to-date with port
gtksourceview2-2.2.2                <   needs updating (port has 2.10.4)
gtkspell-2.0.16_3                   =   up-to-date with port
libgtkhtml-2.11.1_5                 =   up-to-date with port
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2             =   up-to-date with port
py25-gtk-2.12.1_1                   <   needs updating (port has 2.17.0_4)
webkit-gtk2-1.0.1_6                 <   needs updating (port has 1.2.3)
wxgtk2-2.6.4_5                      =   up-to-date with port
wxgtk2-common-2.6.4_5               =   up-to-date with port
wxgtk2-common-2.8.10_4              =   up-to-date with port
wxgtk2-unicode-2.6.4_5              =   up-to-date with port
wxgtk2-unicode-2.8.10_4             =   up-to-date with port
SPFreeBSD#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Well it give me nothing


Then it's not installed. If it's not installed you don't have to deinstall it and you can proceed with the next step.


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok , i did portupgrade -N gnome-session and it started to work
Now just have to wait....


----------

